# Boot der "Rekordwels-Angler" geklaut - Finderlohn bei Hilfe



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April







*Boot der "Rekordwels-Angler" geklaut - Finderlohn bei Hilfe​*
Der Nordkurier meldet, dass das Boot der Angler, die im Januar einen "Rekordwels" aus der Peene gefangen hätten (>http://www.nordkurier.de/anklam/angler-zieht-rekord-wels-aus-der-peene-2126854901.html), geklaut worden wäre:
http://www.nordkurier.de/anklam/diebe-klauen-boot-der-rekordwels-angler-2127368403.html

Zwischen Jarmen und Loitz wäre der Kahn wohl geklaut worden, vermutlich in der Nacht zum Donnerstag, den 16. 03.

Daten des Bootes und Nummer, unter der man den Jungs helfen kann, sind auch angegeben:
_Beschreibung des Bootes:

Material: Glasfaserkunststoff
Kennung: HST Z88
Länge: 4,29 Meter
Baujahr: 1985
Schriftzüge: „Stachelritter“ in Runenschrift
Anker eins: ein mit einer Öse versehener Feldstein (Eigenbau)
Anker zwei: Zwölf-Kilogramm-Stahlanker

Hinweise bitte an die 0174 / 13 050 80. „Wir bitten um Ihre Mithilfe und sind dazu bereit, einen Finderlohn zu zahlen“, heißt es._

Falls also jemand von euch da in der Gegend was mitbekommen hätte - anrufen, die freuen sich sicher..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

